# Rare Hendee Mfg. Indian Roadster Bicycle Antique Vintage Old Prewar



## tomsjack (Aug 27, 2020)

Rare Hendee Mfg. Indian Roadster Bicycle Antique Vintage Old Prewar On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Hendee-Mfg-Indian-Roadster-Bicycle-Antique-Vintage-Old-Pre-war/193636749214?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2020)

A members bike listed here as well https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1924-indian-roadster.174947/


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 27, 2020)

US $2,100.00
Enter US $2,100.00 or more
[ 0 bids ]
BIN Price: US $3,400.00
8 watchers


Ships from United States
Shipping: $261.69 Standard Shipping 
Item location: Virginia Beach, Virginia, United States
Ships to: United States





































Not mine.
Copy/Paste = archived
Bump this thread up with pics if you get it; please.


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 27, 2020)

Would you ride it with that top bar?


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 28, 2020)

mickeyc said:


> Would you ride it with that top bar?



Just an opinion; it should be fixed if ridden much.
I would not want to be on it when it gives out completely.


----------



## Michael Boyd (Aug 28, 2020)

Wouldn’t a nice welding job fix that


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 28, 2020)

Michael Boyd said:


> Wouldn’t a nice welding job fix that



Screw up that original patina, but what choice do you have?


----------



## Michael Boyd (Aug 28, 2020)

I get the patina issue, but I like the best of both worlds with my bicycles, .....they are really works of art and can display as such, but...
Like driving an old Model T or riding a 1936 BSA M20( and I’ve done both), riding a vintage bicycle (especially prewar ), is magical. If I can’t ride them, I lose half the fun of ownership.
But I get the patina issue
I guess it’s fix it solid or display it.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 28, 2020)

Yes That Crack in the Frame looks Ominous .    I would Not ride it in that state .   If welded  up , to be ridden again - - - - - -Yer Gonna lose some of that patina....... - - - -But ,     With some Prep - - - -Care - - - -and Patience ,  I could be Camouflaged...................ish..............      That's such a Cool Bike


----------

